# Von Froxlor zu ISPConfig



## emmi (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich strebe einen Wechsel von Froxlor zu ISPConfig 3 an. Bei vielen Panels (wie Froxlor) wird wohl so langsam aber sicher die Entwicklung eingestellt und ISPConfig schien mir doch einigermaßen zukunftssicher zu sein 

Hat jemand schon ein Wechsel im laufenden Betrieb ohne Cleaninstall gemacht und kann Tipps geben? Wie sieht es aus mit eventuellen Diensten die nicht mehr genutzt werden, überschneidenden Konfigurationen etc.?
Was mir am meisten Sorgen macht sind die Mailkonten. Können diese ohne Probleme übernommen werden?

Ich würde gerne vermeiden alles nachher von Hand aus dem Backup einzuspielen.

Gruß emmi


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2012)

Ich denke Du wirst um eine saubere Neuinstallation des Systems wie im perfect server guide für ISPConfig beschrieben nicht drum herum kommen. Auf einem System auf dem bereits ein anderes Controlpanel installiert war wird ISPconfig nicht funktionieren.

Zu den Mailkonten: ISPConfig verwendet Standard Maildir Format, wenn Froxlor das auch verwendet dann kannst Du die Inhalte der mailkonten direkt kopieren.


----------



## emmi (30. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.

So wie es aussieht wird bei mir auch das standard Maildir Format verwendet. Die Struktur ist /var/customers/mail/%username/%mailname@%domainname/ mit cur, tmp und new.
Mal sehen was ich so automatisieren kann und was von Hand passieren muss.

Werde am Wochenende die Aktion starten, freu mich schon 

Gruß emmi


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2012)

In ISPConfig liegen die Maildirs unter: /var/vmail/domain.tld/user/Maildir/ für Dovecot und /var/vmail/domain.tld/user/ für Courier Installationen.


----------



## emmi (30. Mai 2012)

Bei den schnellen Antworten hier bin ich jetzt schon ISPConfig Fan!

Wenn ich das alles korrekt verstanden habe, dann ist aber die Struktur mit cur, new und tmp dann in der tiefsten Ebene gleich? Dann kann ich die paar Mailkonten auch per Hand kopieren.
Hoffe das Forum ist auch am Wochenende aktiv? Da kommen bestimmt noch 1-15 Fragen auf Dich / die Community zu 
Als erstes werde ich aber mal die 5,- € in das Handbuch investieren.


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. Mai 2012)

Also erstens.. klar ist die Community auch am WE aktiv. Irgendwer liest eigentlich immer und kann je nach Problem gleich ... oder halt erst später antworten.
Aber was ich so im Unterton rauslese ist, du willst es auf dem Live System versuchen mit rumkopieren und anpassen und Zeug und Gedöns? Sehe ich das richtig? Wenn ja... lass das,  das ist von vornherein nahezu zum Scheitern verurteilt. Es ist Machbar, aber der Arbeitsaufwand ist ungleich höher zu einer frischen Installation.
Was jedoch gut geht, so hab ichs auch schon gemacht wenns mal von anderen Verwaltungssoft auf eine andere gehen soll. Backup des gesamten Systems erstellen. Server mit der neuen Verwaltungssoft einspielen . Backup ziehen, und zB nach /rescue entpacken und von dort dann sauber in die neuen Verzeichnisse syncen und dabei in der neuen Oberfläche alles sauber anlegen. Das geht schneller und ist am Ende sauberer. Denn wenn es um einen Umzug auf dem selben System geht kommst Du um gewisse Ausfallzeiten eh nicht rum.

Gruß Sven

//edit: Fällt mir grade noch ein, grade in Bezug auf die Webs... beim Syncen der Inhalte das chown später nicht vergessen. Da stolpert man gern drüber und wundert sich warum nix tut


----------



## emmi (31. Mai 2012)

Nabend!

Genau das war der plan Sven. Vielleicht hab ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt. 
Also zuerst hatte ich auf einen "fliegenden" Wechsel gehofft. Jetzt lege ich ein komplettes Backup an und kopiere nachdem alles angelegt ist wieder rüber. 
Da nur der eine Server vorhanden ist mache ich es am Wochenende und in Ruhe. Ist nicht so kritisch wenn da mal eine Ausfallzeit da ist. 
Das Backup mit rsync anlegen oder gibts da noch einen anderen Tipp?

Schönen Abend und gute Nacht


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du ausreichend Backupspace hast, rsync nach /rescue o.ä. Den gesamten Ordner als tar.gz oä packen und auf den Backupspace schieben. System formatieren und frisch installieren mit ispconfig 3. Backup vom Space laden und wieder nach /rescue entpacken. Und dann kanns losgehen mit dem Verteilen der alten Daten. Sofern Du Datenbanken drin hast, vorher noch dumps anlegen. Die kannste ja mit packen und auf den Server schieben.

Das wäre einer von 100 möglichen Wegen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## emmi (31. Mai 2012)

Ja es gibt eine Möglichkeit direkt auf dem Server ein Backup anzulegen welches nicht angerührt wird beim neuinstallieren. An die Datenbanken hab ich fast nicht gedacht .. oh oh


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. Mai 2012)

Mach Dir am besten erstmal ne "todo List"... wenn das Kind erstmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist wirds schwer da noch zu drehen 

Gruß Sven


----------



## emmi (1. Juni 2012)

So, jetzt kommt wirklich mal eine Frage 

Der Server ist neu aufgesetzt, alles installiert und ISPConfig läuft auch. Es gab ein paar Probleme mit den Logs (es wurde erst mal nichts angezeigt, läuft mittlerweile).
Was allerdings das größte Problem ist: die jobqueue wird nicht abgearbeitet. Wenn man es selber per Hand anstößt (server.sh) geht's fast ohne Fehler durch, aber nicht automatisch. Eine intensive Suche hat bisher keinen Erfolg gebracht. .ispconfig_lock ist nicht da, also kann sie nicht gelöscht werden 

Jemand da eine Idee?

Gruß emmi


----------



## nowayback (1. Juni 2012)

cronjob eingerichtet?


----------



## emmi (1. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich ja


```
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
```


----------



## nowayback (1. Juni 2012)

läuft der cron daemon denn auch?


----------



## emmi (1. Juni 2012)

Ich sage es mal so:







Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen, DANKE!
Warum der daemon allerdings nicht mitgestartet ist, ist mir schleierhaft 

Jetzt läuft alles wie am Schnürchen!


----------



## nowayback (1. Juni 2012)

das freut zu hören... 

dann weiterhin viel spaß und ein ruhiges Wochenende 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## emmi (5. Juni 2012)

Wochenende war ruhig, danke 

Da ich einen Linux vServer habe und der sich den Kernel mit dem Host teilt, kann ich iptables / ip6tables nicht nutzen*. In den Logs findet sich immer ein


```
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.0.27-vs2.3.2.3-nc/modules.dep: No such file or directory
ip6tables v1.4.8: can't initialize ip6tables table `filter': Address family not supported by protocol
Perhaps ip6tables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
```
wieder. Wo genau ist der Aufruf bzw. wo könnte ich den unterbinden? Ist ja unnötig das es immer wieder versucht wird.

Gruß emmi

*Dafür nutze ich aber fail2ban mit einem Skript über einen Webservice des Hosters.


----------



## Till (5. Juni 2012)

In welchem Log steht das und um wieveiel uhr steht dass denn im log?


----------



## emmi (5. Juni 2012)

Leider ist das nicht ersichtlich. Es steht in der cron.log, dort sind keine Uhrzeiten vermerkt (bei mir?).


----------



## Till (5. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann ist es wahrscheinlich Teil des Monitors. Wenn Dein Server Fehler beim abfragen von Server Basisfunktionen wie raid und ähnlichem macht dann kannst Du das entweder ignorieren oder Ganze Serverüberwachung deaktivieren indem Du den Symlinkf ür den Monitor in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-enabled löschst.


----------



## emmi (5. Juni 2012)

Dann entscheide ich mich mal für ignorieren  Danke Till.


----------

